# Tagalog : na ... pa ...



## Qcumber

Hello, I don't understand this sentence:
*Di na rin lang kayo magsasaka'y aanhin pang kalabaw.*
All I can see is that it's based on the _na ... pa ... _structure.
I also know the saying;
Aanhin pa ang damo kung patay na ang kabayo?
"Of what use will the grass be now that the horse is dead?"

Could anyone be so kind as to translate it for me?


----------



## MariadeManila

hi Q!

yeah ur right that it pertains to the said saying.
it means:
"Of what use will the carabao be if u'll stop farming"
(carabao is of help in ploughing)

best regards!


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, MariadeManila.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Hello, I don't understand this sentence:
> *Di na rin lang kayo magsasaka'y aanhin pang kalabaw.*
> All I can see is that it's based on the _na ... pa ... _structure.
> I also know the saying;
> Aanhin pa ang damo kung patay na ang kabayo?
> "Of what use will the grass be now that the horse is dead?"
> 
> Could anyone be so kind as to translate it for me?


 
Literally it is translated as ''Now that you are no longer farming (doing farming task), what would you do with the carabao (water buffalo).''  But Maria's translation is also apt.

It could be used in figurative sense.  It means you won't find something useful if you are not engaged in an activity for which it was intended.


----------

